# Nov 11



## CanuckMA (Nov 10, 2008)

A debt owed must be repaid.

To all of those who wore the uniform in so many wars past and present, Thank You

To all of those who never came back, the unpayable debt will be remembered.

To the young men who in early 1945 opened the gates of hell and bore witness to atrocities unmentionable My family owes you to ultimate debt, life itself. You will be remembered, from generation to generation. You will never be forgotten.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 10, 2008)

.


----------



## donna (Nov 10, 2008)

.


----------



## morph4me (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you all for your courage and sacrifice.  :asian:


----------



## bostonbomber (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 10, 2008)

Well spoken, *Canuck*.

:asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 10, 2008)

.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 10, 2008)

.


----------



## ackks10 (Nov 10, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Nov 10, 2008)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 10, 2008)

.


----------



## Kacey (Nov 10, 2008)

_In Flanders fields the poppies blow_
_Between the crosses, row on row_,
_That mark our place; and in the sky_
_The larks, still bravely singing, fly_
_Scarce heard amid the guns below_.
_We are the dead. Short days ago_
_We lived, felt dawn, saw sunset glow_,
_Loved, and were loved, and now we lie_
_In Flanders fields_.
_Take up our quarrel with the foe_:
_To you from failing hands we throw_
_The torch; be yours to hold it high_.
_If ye break faith with us who die_
_We shall not sleep, though poppies grow_
_In Flanders fields_.

 &#8212; *Lt.-Col. John McCrae*

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 11, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Gordon Nore (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you, Kacey. We read that poem every year in our schools.



Kacey said:


> _In Flanders fields the poppies blow_
> _Between the crosses, row on row_,
> _That mark our place; and in the sky_
> _The larks, still bravely singing, fly_
> ...


----------



## Nomad (Nov 12, 2008)

Kacey said:


> _In Flanders fields the poppies blow_
> _Between the crosses, row on row_,
> _That mark our place; and in the sky_
> _The larks, still bravely singing, fly_
> ...


 
Darn it Kacey... you beat me to it.  Thank you.


----------



## seasoned (Dec 8, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## exile (Dec 8, 2008)

:asian:


----------

